# UFC Fight Night 62 animated GIFs



## Stickgrappler (Mar 23, 2015)

Featherweights  Godofredo Pepey and Andre Fili fought this past Saturday in Brazil. Pepey got $50k for his Flying Triangle Choke submission as 1 of the Performances of the Night. I made 9 GIFs from that fight.















Enjoy 6 more GIFs here:

UFC Fight Night 62 - Godofredo Pepey X Andre Fili GIF highlights Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Buka (Mar 24, 2015)

Great job again, bro.

I was watching those fights. Andre Fili has one of the coolest fighting nicknames I've heard in many years. Bruce Buffer introduced him - Andre "Touchy" Fili.
(Touchy Feely)


----------



## Stickgrappler (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words!

and yeah i was LOL and my wife was wondering what was up lol


----------

